# Where to never buy your next Audi from!



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hammonnaset Ford in Madison, CT

Yes, yes I know, don't complain about issues if you didn't buy it certified from Audi, but still, you would think a world class dealership would know how to check and fix a car!!

I bought it 12/28/10, had the car for 3 weeks and then the half shafts sheered from the differential because a tech did a CV boot replace and bolted the shaft back on wrong (for all you n00bs a half shaft is the drive shaft/trans axle)....that took A MONTH TO FIX!! The only reason it didn't take longer is because they finally brought an Audi tech in to do a consult and figured out they had the wrong parts all along. 

Second, just got my first oil change done and they had JAMMED ON the filter cartridge so that the guy who did the job had to take pliers and a mini-sledge to it to get it off....that just shouldn't happen, I don't care how junior your techs are. 

The only thing that is keeping me happy is that they gave me a set of summers for free with the vehicle after I had already closed the deal with them. But be warned, if you see a "good deal" on an Audi from them, look elsewhere or bring your mechanic with you to do a consult of your own.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. :beer:


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

You trusted a Ford place to work on an Audi?


Honest mistake. I trusted a Honda/Toyota/Jap place to do a simple suspension upgrade job on my VW.


----------

